# Cage Rage Contenders 11 Discussion Thread



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*Saturday November 1st 2008*
*The TROXY 490 Commercial Rd London E1 OHX*​ 


Jody Cottham Vs Marcus Thomas

Kevin Ludick Vs Chris Greig

Steve Hopwood Vs Irving Daniels

Arunas Klicius Vs Antony Leslie

Matt Chambers Vs Anton Scutte

Ben Smith Vs Tony Carney

Swajaunas Siaucila Vs Tony Pasos

Milan Bajic Vs Tom Loring

Mark Brown Vs Jamaine Facey

Steve Dosett Vs Marvin Arnold

Nigel Whittear Vs Richard Griffin

Tristan James Vs Steve Elliot


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

is this eliteXC-TUF? or is this a laddered tournament of some kind?


----------

